# GHRP2 + Mod GRF protocol to max the fat loss effect



## neverminder (Mar 17, 2013)

So I'm cutting and on vacation now which is why I've started jabbing saturation dose of GHRP2 + Mod GRF 5 times a day. Provided that my meals are separated by 2 - 2.5 hours, what's the best time to jab if I want maximum fat loss effect?

1. 1 hour after a meal (which leaves 1 - 1.5 hours until next meal)

2. 20 minutes before a meal

Or is there no difference?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Number 1

Number 2 would blunt any lipolysis created from the peptide shot as soon as insulin is elevated from eating.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I was told saturation was 3 x a day and l jabbed half an hour before eating, having not eaten half an hour at least before..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

Paul has a website detailing this but I can't link it on my phone for some reason? @Milky might if you ask him nicely lol.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Im doing 4 x ed, it's a pain trying to fit it in with the gaps between food & after food,.

It's not so much the food it's the drinking part i don't like, i hate drinking plain water and drink a lot of decaf coffee & squash etc


----------



## digitalis (Sep 13, 2011)

I've spent some time on datbtrue's forum, and whilst a lot of it is frankly over my head scientifically, I garnered that he is a big advocate of fasting for fat loss in conjunction with peptides.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

20 minutes no fats either side of the peptides is all you have to abide by

I have maltodextrin over the top of my peptide shots, never a protein though as there not 0fat


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> 20 minutes no fats either side of the peptides is all you have to abide by
> 
> I have maltodextrin over the top of my peptide shots, never a protein though as there not 0fat


this totally rubbishes pscarbs theory


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

oxy2000 said:


> this totally rubbishes pscarbs theory


In what way?


----------



## oxy2000 (May 17, 2012)

his is all about avoiding carbs and you say you take at these times


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote from Pauls site

Food: don't eat Carbs or fats approx 1hr before the jab or 15-20 min after the Jab as this blunts the GH pulse, Protein is fine.

Hardly say it rubbishes Paul's protocol as such.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Quote from Pauls site
> 
> Food: don't eat Carbs or fats approx 1hr before the jab or 15-20 min after the Jab as this blunts the GH pulse, Protein is fine.
> 
> Hardly say it rubbishes Paul's protocol as such.


I got advised by dat when I made a post my pre and intra and pwo maltodextrin wouldn't affect the peps can't comment on anything else other then maybe an isolate or peptide protein that's zero fat ?, Paul's probably right though haha


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I personally prefer to wait the hr if i can wait longer i will


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the info i provided is from DAT his position may have moved but i cannot find anything on his site to dictate this.

the facts are the GH release is blunted by circulating carbs and fats on the whole complex carbs and fats do not digest in 20min this is why what Dat told me originally sounds logical.

for me 1hr after a meal and 20min after a jab has been good for me......

i don't see the issue in timing though as most people will eat every 2hrs at the most so eat wait an hour jab peptides and you still have another hour before you eat again i fail to see the issue???

as for fatloss and peptides the best way to improve fatloss is to incorporate it into a fasting protocol...

i think one of the stickies in this section i took from Dats site details the best protocol for fatloss.


----------

